# Wijnaldum all Roma. E' fatta. Ora Belotti e un centrale.



## admin (3 Agosto 2022)

Sky e Schira: fatta per Wijnaldum alla Roma. E non finisce qui. Ora Pinto vuole chiudere per Belotti e per un centrale mancino.


----------



## evideon (3 Agosto 2022)

La Roma ha liberato il posto per Sanches al PSG...


----------



## UDG (3 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> La Roma ha liberato il posto per Sanches al PSG...


Ora vediamo se l'ufficializzano


----------



## folletto (3 Agosto 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> La Roma ha liberato il posto per Sanches al PSG...


Più che altro la Roma ha preso un giocatore fortissimo


----------



## Daniele87 (3 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky e Schira: fatta per Wijnaldum alla Roma. E non finisce qui. Ora Pinto vuole chiudere per Belotti e per un centrale mancino.


La Roma quest'anno ha uno squadrone. Se Mourinho saprà tenere alta la concentrazione per tutto il campionato, sarà un avversario tosto e tra le principali contendenti al titolo. Personalmente la immagino come il Napoli dell'anno scorso che fino a marzo era lì a giocarsi lo scudetto.


----------



## pennyhill (4 Agosto 2022)

Mercato "_Gallianesco_"


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Agosto 2022)

Daniele87 ha scritto:


> La Roma quest'anno ha uno squadrone. Se Mourinho saprà tenere alta la concentrazione per tutto il campionato, sarà un avversario tosto e tra le principali contendenti al titolo. Personalmente la immagino come il Napoli dell'anno scorso che fino a marzo era lì a giocarsi lo scudetto.


Insomma come ogni anno in questo periodo.
Poi inizia il campionato.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

Tutte figurine e tutti giocatori usurati ed esuberi, auguri. Può andare benissimo come malissimo.


----------



## Igniorante (4 Agosto 2022)

Il mercato dei grandi nomi che hanno già dato... Vedremo... Sulla carta si sono rinforzati molto, ma tra metter sú una squadra da Playstation e giocare come una squadra da Playstation, ce ne passa


----------



## livestrong (4 Agosto 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Insomma come ogni anno in questo periodo.
> Poi inizia il campionato.


La Roma sta facendo il suo mercato e sarà temibile, onestamente non capisco questa spocchia. Abbiam vinto uno scudetto non tre Champions di fila...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Agosto 2022)

La cosa che mi irrita maggiormente non è il mercato in sè della Roma, ma che hanno margini di spesa enormemente superiori ai nostri, almeno in termini di monte ingaggi, nonostante abbiano meno fatturato e abbiano collezionato sesti e settimi posti negli ultimi anni.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi irrita maggiormente non è il mercato in sè della Roma, ma che hanno margini di spesa enormemente superiori ai nostri, almeno in termini di monte ingaggi, nonostante abbiano meno fatturato e abbiano collezionato sesti e settimi posti negli ultimi anni.


Loro i debiti non li devono pagare, fanno le leggi apposta.


----------



## dottor Totem (4 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky e Schira: fatta per Wijnaldum alla Roma. E non finisce qui. Ora Pinto vuole chiudere per Belotti e per un centrale mancino.


Grandi spese ma poca resa.
L'anno scorso è arrivata dietro alla Lazio che di mercato praticamente non ne ha fatto.


----------



## jumpy65 (4 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La cosa che mi irrita maggiormente non è il mercato in sè della Roma, ma che hanno margini di spesa enormemente superiori ai nostri, almeno in termini di monte ingaggi, nonostante abbiano meno fatturato e abbiano collezionato sesti e settimi posti negli ultimi anni.


la Roma è andata benissimo in Europa negli ultimi anni. Io disspprovo il metodo di calcolo del ranking uefa ma la Roma risulta undicesima e noi siamo al 45esimo posto. E gli introiti in europa sono una larga fetta del fattursto. Di cosa ti stupisci o cosa ti irrita? Noi siamo partiti da zero e stiamo crescendo in modo virtuoso. La Roma sta facendo scelte diverse ma neanche tanto...nelvsenso che i proprietari hanno versato circa 350 milioni per ripianare le perdite e quest'anno avranno un passivo enorme. Sono indietro un paio d'anni rispetto a noi che abbiamo già superato questa fase. ha dei giocatori molto forti altri sulla via del declino. Se devo giudicare le squadre oggi vedo la Roma davanti a juve e inter. Tra un mese non lo so.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (4 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> la Roma è andata benissimo in Europa negli ultimi anni. Io disspprovo il metodo di calcolo del ranking uefa ma la Roma risulta undicesima e noi siamo al 45esimo posto. E gli introiti in europa sono una larga fetta del fattursto. Di cosa ti stupisci o cosa ti irrita? Noi siamo partiti da zero e stiamo crescendo in modo virtuoso. La Roma sta facendo scelte diverse ma neanche tanto...nelvsenso che i proprietari hanno versato circa 350 milioni per ripianare le perdite e quest'anno avranno un passivo enorme. Sono indietro un paio d'anni rispetto a noi che abbiamo già superato questa fase. ha dei giocatori molto forti altri sulla via del declino. Se devo giudicare le squadre oggi vedo la Roma davanti a juve e inter. Tra un mese non lo so.


Hanno fatto una semifinale di CL con Di Francesco anni fa, non credo che una semifinale di EL e una vittoria in Conference garantisca gli introiti di un piazzamento in Champions League.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto una semifinale di CL con Di Francesco anni fa, non credo che una semifinale di EL e una vittoria in Conference garantisca gli introiti di un piazzamento in Champions League.


Manco per niente, ma poi c'entra anche il bacino di utenza...la Roma penso abbia fatturato più di noi solo un paio d'anni nella storia, quando noi eravamo al minimo e loro al massimo (banter era) e stop, ora si è tornati a ciò che è giusto e normale.


----------



## Zenos (4 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> La Roma sta facendo il suo mercato e sarà temibile, onestamente non capisco questa spocchia. Abbiam vinto uno scudetto non tre Champions di fila...


Questo scudetto farà più danni del resto,vedrete..


----------



## mandraghe (4 Agosto 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sky e Schira: fatta per Wijnaldum alla Roma. E non finisce qui. Ora Pinto vuole chiudere per Belotti e per un centrale mancino.




Se avessimo preso Matic, Belotti e Wijnaldium sareste stati contenti?

Io no.

Alla Roma invidio solo Abraham. Nella rosa, pur essendoci buoni giocatori, non è che ci siano fenomeni incredibili. E' probabile, se gli gira bene, che possano finire sopra il Napoli, di più non penso.

Inoltre è probabile che alla fine Zaniolo lo venderanno. Hanno una situazione economica molto border-line, in qualche modo devono rientrare.

Ricordiamo che l'ultimo bilancio si è chiuso a meno185 mln, il secondo peggiore dopo i meno 245 dell'Inter.


----------



## jumpy65 (4 Agosto 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto una semifinale di CL con Di Francesco anni fa, non credo che una semifinale di EL e una vittoria in Conference garantisca gli introiti di un piazzamento in Champions League.


noi abbiamo partecipato a una CL dopo dieci anni e non è ancora stata contabilizzata, vedremo a settembre/ottobre i dati ufficiali. Direi che la Roma ha fatto molto meglio in Europa no?


----------



## Simo98 (4 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> La Roma sta facendo il suo mercato e sarà temibile, onestamente non capisco questa spocchia. Abbiam vinto uno scudetto non tre Champions di fila...


Mi fa più paura una squadra che mantiene i suoi titolari e aggiunge pedine fondamentali (Inter, Milan) rispetto a chi gioca a figurine come Juve e Roma
Ad esempio la Roma riuscirà a far coesistere Dybala Zaniolo e Pellegrini sulla trequarti? Se sì bene, avranno la miglior trequarti del campionato, ma se devono giocare solo 2 su 3 o qualcuno fuori ruolo falliscono miseramente 
È come se noi al posto di CDK avessimo preso un top come esterno sx insieme a Leao, che ci hai guadagnato?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se avessimo preso Matic, Belotti e Wijnaldium sareste stati contenti?
> 
> Io no.
> 
> ...


Tra l'altro per andar dietro a Mou hanno appesantito il payroll in maniera imponente, è un all in stile Inter dato che il portoghese non vuole star nella dimensione della Roma attuale se no se ne va.


----------



## jumpy65 (4 Agosto 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Questo scudetto farà più danni del resto,vedrete..


quali danni scusa? Uno scudetto vinto non fa mai danni...


----------



## alexpozzi90 (4 Agosto 2022)

jumpy65 ha scritto:


> quali danni scusa? Uno scudetto vinto non fa mai danni...


Ma infatti, è una fregnaccia proprio sta roba che si legge ogni tanto...


----------



## mandraghe (4 Agosto 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro per andar dietro a Mou hanno appesantito il payroll in maniera imponente, è un all in stile Inter dato che il portoghese non vuole star nella dimensione della Roma attuale se no se ne va.




Gli anni in cui Milan e Inter erano fuori ed andavano regolarmente in champions raggiungendo anche la semifinale, le ottime cessioni di Pjanic, Salah e Allisson e il raggiungimento di 240 mln di fatturato dovevano consentire alla Roma di avere una situazione economica eccellente. Invece si ritrovano pieni di debiti, anche obbligazionari, con una squadra non molto giovane e con un monte ingaggi pauroso.

Finché i Friedkin ripianano no problem, ma se si stufassero non so.


----------



## hiei87 (4 Agosto 2022)

Stanno mettendo su una squadra composta da gente che ha vinto e che ha esperienza internazionale. Al momento non li vedo da scudetto, però credo che a livello di mentalità stiano facendo un grosso passo in avanti. Insomma, nonostante l'ambiente ostico, sarà difficile rivedere i classici psicodrammi da rometta.


----------



## Miro (4 Agosto 2022)

Mah, francamente non mi convincono. Dybala è un'incognita e Wijnaldum viene da una stagione pietosa oltre che essere non più giovanissimo. Hanno un discreto centrocampo ma dietro sono rivedibili e non hanno ancora rinforzato il reparto. Se, come da premesse, il Napoli sta smobilitando, potrebbero prendere il loro posto. Ma lo scudetto è ancora roba tra noi e Juve/Inter.


----------



## ILMAGO (4 Agosto 2022)

Secondo me per fare il salto gli manca un centrocampista Top e almeno 1 o 2 difensori di livello internazionale. Dietro sono osceni dai!

Rui patricio
Ibanez Kumbulla
X Smalling
X Mancini

Celik Karsdorp
Wjinaldum Cristante
X Matic
Zalewski Spinazzola

Pellegrini Bove
Dybala Zaniolo
Abraham Belotti


----------



## davidsdave80 (4 Agosto 2022)

livestrong ha scritto:


> La Roma sta facendo il suo mercato e sarà temibile, onestamente non capisco questa spocchia. Abbiam vinto uno scudetto non tre Champions di fila...


assolutamente d accordo... poi se resta pure Zaniolo ..


----------



## davidsdave80 (4 Agosto 2022)

mou puntera alla vittoria di europa league


----------



## livestrong (4 Agosto 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Mi fa più paura una squadra che mantiene i suoi titolari e aggiunge pedine fondamentali (Inter, Milan) rispetto a chi gioca a figurine come Juve e Roma
> Ad esempio la Roma riuscirà a far coesistere Dybala Zaniolo e Pellegrini sulla trequarti? Se sì bene, avranno la miglior trequarti del campionato, ma se devono giocare solo 2 su 3 o qualcuno fuori ruolo falliscono miseramente
> È come se noi al posto di CDK avessimo preso un top come esterno sx insieme a Leao, che ci hai guadagnato?


Per carità, a me non fa paura nessuno. Fatico solo a capire certi atteggiamenti spocchiosi


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Agosto 2022)

Certo che Belotti a zero potevamo prenderlo, ci avrebbe fatto sicuramente comodo. Abbiamo Origi che ha fatto 2 gol in 20 anni...


----------

